# Pursuit Channel



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm guessing most of you will already be on hear but if not have a look there are some great show's to watch.

http://pursuitchannel.com/Shows.asp


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Some guys like them---to me, its just a long ad to sell junk thats mak'in folks think they can be a better hunter.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey that stuff does not make me a better hunter ?? But then...how do you make perfect better ???

Matt thanks for the post regardless....I saved it to favorites. Now I can watch herds of deer while eating breakfast.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Some guys like them---to me, its just a long ad to sell junk thats mak'in folks think they can be a better hunter.


I agree Cat, they never show all the extra people... guides and spotters that they have at their disposal. It all seems so simple. And I've yet to see any of them review a product and point out it's deficiencies.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't feel like that at all, it's just something interesting to watch now and then. Also its not someone shooting muntjac or foxes, it's new to me. I don't need a hunting show to make me feel that I can be a better hunter! If I'm useless now after spending my life doing it well I'll give up now and start knitting!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey, what's wrong with knitting ? LOL You can always knit a nice pair of warm gloves while sitting in the Thetford seat.... I watch alot of the shows because they're entertaining when nothing else is on. Sure does beat not having to watch those *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* reality shows !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm with you on the reality shows Tom, and truthfully I do watch one of those hunting shows every so often, especially when they are elk hunting if only for long enough to remind me that they are not reality themselves.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Everyone surely knows there's more to these shows than is seen by the viewer!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Gee.. YA think ! Everyone..... I really doubt that. Many people who have never hunted have no clue whatso ever.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Many people who have never hunted have no clue whatso ever.


But people who it is aimed at!? I for one wouldn't take it all at face value!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I still enjoy watching most of the shows knowing full well most if not all are fenced or huge managed properties. C'mon, who doesn't enjoy seeing Tiffany Lakosky once in awhile ? LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm going to have to Google her!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes you will !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Found some photo's of her, she had one hell of a rack in one.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The deer right ? wink-wink. She is smokin hot !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Pretty girl Tom and yes the second photo was of a big whitetail.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Still the deer right ?? !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bones44 said:


> I still enjoy watching most of the shows knowing full well most if not all are fenced or huge managed properties. C'mon, who doesn't enjoy seeing Tiffany Lakosky once in awhile ? LOL


Me for one, she does nothing for me as far as a woman in general. Give me a quiet, HUMBLE, and less of product pushing person and she might start to gain favor. Anymore I dont even watch any of the hunting shows because its always the same rhetoric. I would like to see them go to public land under the same circumstances ie...time constraints such as the average joe will have to go through, such as 3 days to hunt, no scouting before the 3 days just like you and I due to a real work scherdule. And show them going home without or settling for a deer the average hunter would harvest. You hardly EVER see a non Pope & Young/ Boone & Crockett buck being shot. We also know what it takes to even SEE one of that class. So quit showing me game, that everything except a radio collar was used to get on the animal to make a video of "Look at me and MY prowess as a hunter. Show me a humble 6 point harvested with a lot of sweat instead of hunts at "Video Lodge Outfitters"--you get the idea.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said A22.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Still the deer right ?? !


Yep still the deer. Makes no odds to me who shoots them. I've tried filming on my own and its bloody hard work.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey AZ22, sorry bud. Was just trying to lighten the mood. I don't care what Tiffany hunts, hell I don't need to turn up the volume ! Was just trying to have a little fun with you fellas. I see your side. These hunting shows are pure commercial entertainment. Nothing else. I have not learned one thing from ever watching one and probably never will.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bones44 said:


> Hey AZ22, sorry bud. Was just trying to lighten the mood. I don't care what Tiffany hunts, hell I don't need to turn up the volume ! Was just trying to have a little fun with you fellas. I see your side. These hunting shows are pure commercial entertainment. Nothing else. I have not learned one thing from ever watching one and probably never will.


I wasnt upset, was just the truth lol. I tend to speak whats on my mind and it wasnt an attack on your comment or you. But it was directed at commercialism and her specifically.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Ah well its only light entertainment!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Hey AZ22, sorry bud. Was just trying to lighten the mood. I don't care what Tiffany hunts, hell I don't need to turn up the volume ! Was just trying to have a little fun with you fellas. I see your side. These hunting shows are pure commercial entertainment. Nothing else. I have not learned one thing from ever watching one and probably never will.


That's an awfully big rack for only two points.... I'm just sayin'


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah but you couldn't help looking at that rack with its lovely curves and equal sided points!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Got that right..... I was a bottle baby... been after them ever since.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That explains a lot!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Yeah but you couldn't help looking at that rack with its lovely curves and equal sided points!


I'd mount that rack.......


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Hmmm......I can see this thread being shut down soon!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Awe Come on Who wouldnt want to Google her just a lil bit!!! LMBO the Truth is there isn't much Truth to these Shows! Other People do the Scouting so the hosts Can Fly in make the shot and fly to the next Filming!

The Real truth is if they had to get out and Bust their backsides and do their own hunting they are no better hunters than the normal everyday deer hunter!

Thats the Truth! That is the way I see it from here!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Awe Come on Who wouldnt want to Google her just a lil bit!!! LMBO


Oh I don't mind having a laugh and a joke but I wouldn't wan't to offend any of our female members by going to far. As for this Tiffany she's ok but I only have eye's for one.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

before we all get spanked ! LMAO


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> before we all get spanked ! LMAO


What you do in your own time Tom is up to you!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Aww man..... LMAO. I'm leaving this one alone for now. I've probably been the most guilty of being offensive. I'm sure the female members think we're all goofy in one way or another anyway. LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Yeah but you couldn't help looking at that rack with its lovely curves and equal sided points!


I wouldn't say it was just you Tom!


----------

